# (Bikini) BEACH PARTY= AVON, NJ firmed on Sept 15, 2007



## KenK (Aug 21, 2007)

{With respect to American International Film Corp}
Annette & Frankie invited!

JUST NOT SURE WHICH SATURDAY.  SEPT 15 is ON....(Bikinis not manadatory)

Usually, it's the Saturday following Labor Day.  But I need to check out some beach stuff....so, it might be the 8th, or more likely the 15th. 

If on the 15th, we will probably not be able to use the www.avonpavilion.com for lunch.  But according to my principal, the www.columnsnj.com should be open.

(The Avon Pavilion is right next to our beach sand, but the Columns by the Sea is across the street....)

I'll post more info later.  Last year we just ate stuff we brought.  They year before, we ate at the Avon Pavilion....

A rumor around here is the beach will NOT be free the week end following Labor Day.  (And it will be very busy....worse than Charles picture he posted here a few months ago. 

( If you are not from the NE.....most beaches in NJ have a charge to get on. They also have rules....like you never heard of before.  No smoking except in roped off areas, no this or that..... (In Spring Lake, you can't even eat on the beach).  In Bay Head, the city manager didn't like the smell of a salami sub last year....no food this year....but we can eat & drink ( soft stuff) in Avon )

Stay tuned.........


----------



## JeffW (Aug 22, 2007)

Count myself and my wife Lynne in.  

Jeff


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Ken, Mike and I hope to be there as long as the date works.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 22, 2007)

I can make the 15th but not the 8th. I'll see if my sister can make it again. I might even bring Hunter (8 month old grandson) and my Mom.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd love to come but not sure I can persuade DH. Is anyone coming from northern NJ or NYC?


----------



## suskey (Aug 22, 2007)

HI-

I can make the 15th, but not the 8th.

Susan


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 22, 2007)

*I'd like to come.*

I'd like to come also.  I'm sure DH won't though.  I'd like to meet some fellow tuggers.

How far from the Phila area is Avon?


----------



## Pat H (Aug 22, 2007)

wackymother said:


> I'd love to come but not sure I can persuade DH. Is anyone coming from northern NJ or NYC?



We might be coming from Wayne.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 22, 2007)

Pat H said:


> We might be coming from Wayne.



That would be great! I just asked DH and he seems like he's into coming to the get-together, too, so let's see how it unfolds. Thanks!


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 22, 2007)

Wacky, My DH can talk teacher stuff with your DH. He can't talk timeshares and was worried about coming last yr I think because of that but thanks to Pat's sister he had a great time )  He's hoping to see Maureen again.
(I guess the rest of us are chopped liver)

YES PAT:: I was expecting a baby to come


----------



## KenK (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks like the 15th.  Jeff, I hope you get Hawaii....but if not....

I will get more info posted by Saturday.  May not get on internet tomorrow....very busy ( VA vol day )

It seems like we might have a great turnout!   If it rains.....


----------



## JeffW (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually either weekend is fine with me.  We're looking at Hawaii for Oct.

We've had phenominal weather ever time we've gotten together.  I hope we aren't jinxing it by moving it a week later  

Jeff


----------



## KenK (Aug 26, 2007)

Sept 15. Start at 10 AM  

Entrance on B'Walk directly across the street from the Columns noted above.

I'm not sure about parking.  Its free, and S/B easy that early.  If not, I'll sit up on the B'Walk at the unloading area and help you unload the car with passengers and stuff, and then the driver can find a spot. (Parking is head on into the B'Walk)

We can still go eat, but I'll bring stuff like last year anyway.  That ziti is easy & doesn't need refridgeration.  also, I'll being sodas (Diet and reg).  Plates and plastic.

She told me the Columns S/B open...but wanted a count...I don't have a count.  (Yet-if we want)

Also, very very easy to get here....GSP N & S exit 100 East to US Rt 33 E to end.  Make R on Main Street ( where 33 ends...at Ocean Grove), and go through Bradley Beach to a left on Woodland Ave.  5 blocks on Woodland ends at the B'walk. (Where we unload)  If you miss Woodland, just turn L on any street and get to Ocean Avenue...Avon by the Sea is 5 blocks wide and abour 3/4th of a mile long.

Bring kids.  Lifeguards, however, will probably not be on duty.  If a nice day, (and no hurricanes between now and then, ) the waves S/B very small. with a very slow drop off into the ocean.  Fishing pier (jetty) is 4 blocks S from our beach set up. 

Showers and bathroom SHOULD still be open.  Will check on that.


----------



## KenK (Aug 26, 2007)

If you have no transport, I can P/U at the Bradley Beach Train station.  Trains leave from Penn NYC and Newark


----------



## Pat H (Aug 26, 2007)

I plan on coming but I won't be there before 11:00. Will let you know about the others (Mom, sister, grandson) in a few days.

Forgot to add: I will NOT be wearing a bikini!


----------



## andy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Beach Party*

I'll be there - Andy


----------



## Pat H (Aug 30, 2007)

It'll be me and my sister Maureen. Mom isn't coming and I'm not sure about Hunter.


----------



## KenK (Aug 30, 2007)

The Columns has a wedding that afternoon.  They still will not confirm if the bar & grill wii be open to the public.

Stay tuned!

Pat, hope you can bring Hunter.


----------



## Jennie (Aug 31, 2007)

Ken, I'd love to come. DH and DD are a maybe. Thank you so much for arranging this again. We all had a wonderful time in past years.

Jennie/Caroline


----------



## KenK (Sep 7, 2007)

Jennie said:


> Ken, I'd love to come. DH and DD are a maybe. Thank you so much for arranging this again. We all had a wonderful time in past years.
> 
> Jennie/Caroline



Caroline:
    I may need some help from you or anyone.  I know you have a lot of info from the NY Timeshare Owners Group.

    Does anyone have any info on the Points Conversion at Smuggs???

     I have a friens with 16 weeks (quarter share) and his frind with 52 weeks....they want them to convert.  

      They will bring all the info received....I'm sure its to RCI points.  But they were told they would get instant exchanges with points.....

     I know....The lips were moving...but I am not sure if this is the same deal as the standard weeks owners are getting.

     If you or anyone has any info, could you bring it?  

     Thanks.

  BTW...I gave him the tug address to join.   

TOMORROW IS SUPPOSED TO BE 90 & clear, but with big waves....I hope next Saturday is good.   Still looking for a place if it rains...


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 7, 2007)

Ken,
We own at Smuggs and I know they made the pitch to full and half/quarter owners this summer.
Sounds like the same crap we heard last and this year.......YUP, points are the cure-all for ALL  RCI trading problems and all will be grand after that. 

I may not have the info any longer but will be happy to talk with them.

They are charging beaucoup bux to convert -- it's a money grab. If you can't keep building, you need to make money someway. Disappointed in Smugglers on this one.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, Ken--DH and I want to come, but we won't be there at 10 AM. One of our kids takes lessons on Saturday morning that end at eleven, so we wouldn't be down there till at least 12:30 or 1:00. Is that too late?


----------



## KenK (Sep 8, 2007)

Its ok to come later than10....thats when I will try to get there.....to try to set things up


Even past one PM is OK....last year, almost everyone stayed until about 4:30.

We could even plan for evening stuff, as well.....I might need help walking around 

Today we went to the beach front to see the Safety director in the main lifeguard building. ( I wanted to find out about the pet policy.)

But the beach was so busy ( its now free) all guards were put on duty, even though they were not supposed to be....it was 6 blocks away from the beach before you could find a spot to park.

More directions if clear and no rain.....

We sit right at the b'walk sitting in the sand.  Right at the end of Woodland Ave and Ocean Ave.  Next to the Avon Pavilion and across from the Columns by the Sea.

So, if parking is tough......there is an unloading area right at the end of Woodland....and the B'Walk.  You can unload and if we can get uo the stairs near the showers, we can help with chairs and stuff.  IF you just put the stuff by the B'walk fence sand side, someone in the sand can help.


We are bringing Sodas (reg & diet), water, papter plates & plastic and a big baked ziti with lines.  Will not have meat, but will have cheese.  

I park the old car by the pojnt of unloading right by where we will be.  It is an old 1994 Lincoln Town Car, which we keep stuff in it if we need more.

I haven't got a count, but if we don't have enough, an Avon friend suggested calling Bedrock Cafe or other places to get to the beach ( They are the closest).

I, like Sue, really like Piancones (Roma Foods) in Bradley, but they don't set up for takeout.   Vics has very tasty tomato pies, but they are pretty small.  And Pete & Eldas Carmines pizza  is so thin that everyone could eat two or three.

A place has been open for a few years that has ex cooks (chefs & cooks) from a place most of you might not know...called Moms Kitchen in Neptune and Jules Famous Italian Resturant that used to be on West Side Ave in Jersey City.......they make a pretty good (and large enough) pizza and is really tasty if you ask for 'well done'.  We could get extra from there.
(Called Delvettos in Neptune )


I am hoping we can get the room next to the Pavilion.  But if not, we have had a lot of luch with weather these last several years....and just sitting & talking would be nice. 

The Vollyball net was still up today, too.  But I don't know about by next week.....

I think I am counting ( from this list) about 18.  I know three want to come from the gym I go to, asking about the points conversion.  A fourth bought a Marriott Seaview, and has still not been able to figure out how to use it.....but he can't come, and I gave him info to join here.  

He is a WW2 vet, and I will probably try to set him up on doing someting at the veterans meeting I have on tuesday. 

So far, the weather looks good.....says sunny but in the low 70s.  Maybe hot soup would be better?????


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 8, 2007)

*like to come*

anyone know how far it is from Phila?


----------



## KenK (Sep 9, 2007)

Google says about 75 miles from Rittenhouse Sq, Philly to 601 Ocean Ave, 07717.

Put in the address (in Google) ( which is across the street from the B'walk, ( The Columns) and they will show you pictures of where we will meet  right across from that address.  Also note the no parking area on the b walk where Woodland Av ends.  It is where you can unload beach chairs if you can't find a close spot to park.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 9, 2007)

We will be there on the early side. More about what we bring, later in the week, probably some kind of dessert.
We now have a DD who will be working Saturdays in Sept/Oct  and expects a ride home from her job at 4PM when it ends. 
I dont plan to get back to her THAT early, (she can wait a bit -- hey we have been waiting for her for years when it is time to pickup) -- but we can't stay "late". Another reason is that with two teens, we never leave the house alone for too long.
Looking forward to it, fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## jumpin (Sep 9, 2007)

*we will try to be there*

ken my wife and i will most likly be there.      jack


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the address.  Just check with mapquest and it isn't too far from me - a little over an hour or so.

My one daughter wanted to have a sleepover party Friday night for her birthday.  Her birthday isn't till later in the month - but she is afraid of cold weather later in Sept.  (in ground pool).  Maybe I talk her into another date for her sleepover.

Any kids coming?  If so - what ages?  Where you normally sit -is it close to the water?  

Sounds like a great time.  Hope we can go.


----------



## KenK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Jack.  Welcome to TUG.  I hope you learn a lot here!.  I think you will be a great help to many, too.


----------



## KenK (Sep 13, 2007)

It says it might be rainy in the AM on Saturday.

I have not been able to get a covered building.....Avon says wedding has it on the B'Walk.

I don't mind risking a go for Sat unless it get completely rained out the whole day.

Sunday says clear & sunny, but colder. 

Keep it for Sat?  Will many be able to come if we change to Sunday?  We can do either day with no problem....


----------



## Pat H (Sep 13, 2007)

Sunday would be okay for me. I don't think my sister can make Sunday. It's a 2 hr drive for me so if it's raining, I'm not coming. Hunter won't be there. He's been sick the last couple of days. What can we bring?


----------



## wackymother (Sep 13, 2007)

Sunday is harder for me b/c youngest DD has Hebrew school from 11-1, and no one else to take her or pick her up. Also work and school for the rest of us on Monday....


----------



## Jennie (Sep 14, 2007)

Current forecast for Saturday (as of Friday a.m.):

Saturday
Mostly cloudy with scattered showers in the morning...then gradual clearing during the afternoon. Highs in the mid 70s. West winds 10 to 15 mph...becoming northwest 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 40 percent.    

DH and I can make it either day--Saturday or Sunday (but not if it is too rainy).


----------



## JeffW (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't make it Sunday, wife has a bridal shower.  I say like Ken, barring a washout, we try for Saturday.

I'd also like to suggest we remember this for next year, NOT buck traditional, and keep it the weekend after Labor Day.  Last weekend would have continued our streak of phenominal weather (last Sat was sunny, 80 degrees already at 10:30am, peaking at close to 90 in the afternoon).  

Keeping my fingers crossed for Sat.

Jeff


----------



## KenK (Sep 14, 2007)

This keeps changing.  

At 8 AM it said possible showers from 11 PM to night to about 7 AM in this area.

When I checked other zip codes (like in E.PA), it says almost the same except for the temps.....

http://www.weatherunderground.com/c...uery=07717&hourly=1&yday=257&weekday=Saturday


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Ken,

It doesn't look like I'll be able to attend. Don't have a dog sitter for Saturday and have another appointment for Sunday PM.

Will definitely attend next year. Hope all have a great time, thanks again for putting this together.

John


----------



## KenK (Sep 15, 2007)

Rain is supposed to be gone here by 11 AM on Sat.  It is supposed to get up to the high 70s and sunny after 12 noon. 

We have put in the car sodas (reg & diet) & water, some bags of chips (individual), and will bring the baked ziti in a large necco roaster.  ( It ought to be enough food......I also will bring graded cheese & forks, knifes, spoons and throwaway plates & bowels.

I am sure there is enough...but if someone wants to bring bread or other snacks, bring.  If you think 3 Lbs of pasta & cheese in this roaster will result in a lot of leftovers, bring some Tupperware....

Here is our cell phone we will have on:

908-804-2671

In car, I have one big blue beach umbrella, and 4 beach chairs...with the other stuff I mentioned above.

If that rain system stalls, I will try to contact via here by 8:30 AM....and we can do it on Sunday.  (Says colder on Sunday.)  

Here is the zip you can use to see he weather in this area:

07753  or  07717

Ocean water temps about 73F  Kids like it that cool (note, I didn't say cold......


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

A little late checking in - can't make it Sunday btw. 
Today looks to be cool but not rainy so I guess it will be on.
Will check in later for the latest from Ken, but hope to see folks in a few hours.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 15, 2007)

In Philly, the ground is wet from an overnight shower, but hopefully no more rain coming.  There might be a run on hot chocolate at the Pavillion!

Jeff


----------



## KenK (Sep 15, 2007)

No rain here.  Still clouds.  

I just tried to fill our big Thermos ( 2 gallon) with hot water to get it ready for hot coffee or chocolate ( after reading Jeffs idea)....but it is leaking all over.

You need to know the Pavilion is closed ( or supposed to be).  

There is a 7-11 down Ocean Ave across the bridge if we need something hot.

http://www.weatherunderground.com/c...uery=07717&hourly=1&yday=257&weekday=Saturday


----------



## wackymother (Sep 15, 2007)

Rainy, cold, and nasty here in northern NJ. Have to take my DD to her class, will check in around 11:30. See you later, rain gods willing.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

Mike just left to get some stuff to bring, but came right back saying it's drizzling.
We will wait and see what happens with the weather,  but we still plan to come unless it is really raining....

As for hot stuff, I like the idea of a 'box of joe" from Dunkin donuts --  they sell a big box of coffee, enough for 15-20 cups and provide  cups milk sugar  etc.   There's one about a mile and a half away from our meeting spot if we want to make a  bulk coffee run.


----------



## somerville (Sep 15, 2007)

Your weather will probably clear up.  It was wet and cloudy in the DC area early this morning, but it is now clear and sunny.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 15, 2007)

*anyone on their way?*

It's 9:30 and I'm trying to figure if I should get the girls ready for the trip.
We have a semi wet bunny rabbit that we are trying to dry off and accomodate indoors till the rain stops here.

I do have an ez up shelter in my car.  Just bought it last night - trying to make the bunny's area more dry.   I'll leave it in the car - maybe we can use it at the beach.  Unless you don't think it is worth it, then I'll leave it here.  It would make more room for the kids in the car.


----------



## Jennie (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Ken,

It's raining quite heavily here in Scarsdale (about 30 miles north of midtown Manhattan) now at 9:40 a.m.. We are still planning to come unless you decide otherwise.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 15, 2007)

Lynne & I are still on a holding pattern also.  We'd like to see everyone, just looking outside doesn't even motivate one to get out of bed, let alone spend a few hours on what's likely to be a cool beach.  I'll see how it is in about an hour.

Jeff


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

*Not raining, we will be there around 11:30*

But it should be cool, so bring a sweatshirt ... and windy - but at least no rain.
Wunderground says overcast for Avon, no rain.
See you later


----------



## Pat H (Sep 15, 2007)

Maureen and I plan on leaving in about an hour. If the party gets canceled we'll head for AC or Freehold.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 15, 2007)

Kids are boycotting.  Don't want to spend the day in the rain at the beach.
When I told them about the timeshare group - they both yelled, "not another timeshare presentation"!  Funny.  

 I explained to them - that these are the people that help us with info to get great timeshare trades.  They want me to go without them.

Is anyone bringing kids?  Maybe I will try to go without them but know they would love a day at the beach if it were nicer weather.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 15, 2007)

Tried to convince Maureen's 13 yr old son to come with us and got the "are you out of your mind" look.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

Owns too many:
Mine wouldn't go last year and I wouldn't ask again this year( but one is working ).  Can understand they might not like an overcast day, but the forecast is for better later. Tough call for you. Mike is being optimistic and wearing his swim suit.

 Overcast here - we are about 20 miles away, probably the closest of all who plan to come. 
*
PAT::: *AC or *Freehold?*
Like they are similar? Sorry, but I am laughing to even see them in the same sentence.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 15, 2007)

Pat H -That's a shame Maureen's 13yr son doesn't want to go.  If I make my 13 year old and 9 year old go - they could all sit around and talk about how we forced them to go . . .

I think I'm going anyway - not sure about the kids.

I'll jump in the shower and get ready - then check the boards to see if any kids are coming.

I'm going to try to leave by 11:00 or 11:30 at the latest.  Should be there by
1 pm - depending on traffic.

Hope to meet a lot of you there.  This will be my first Tug adventure.

I'll check the board to see any updates before I go.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 15, 2007)

We have sun her in Philly, so Lynne & I will be coming.  We're starting to get ready now, we're shooting for a 1pm arrival time assuming no traffic problems.

Jeff


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

The sun is out here and we are on our way.
Noon for sure.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 15, 2007)

ok - the kids are now coming (one wants to - one doesn't).

It's delaying our start time - as now they have to get ready.  Hopefully we will be leaving by 12-12:30.

See you there.

Looking forward to that Ziti.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 15, 2007)

Back from DD's class, setting out now.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 15, 2007)

*Thanks Ken!*

Just got home from the event.   We took Ken's advise and took the kids to Point Pleasant boardwalk after the met & greet.   They loved it.  They went on rides, eat and played on the beach.

It was really nice to meet everyone.  It's great to put faces with board names.  I really enjoyed talking to you all.

Ken & Barbara (and anyone else who helped) thanks for a really great time.  You really made us feel welcome.  The Ziti was great!  Barbara - thanks for all the nice things!

Looking forward to next time.

Cathy


----------



## wackymother (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you, Ken and Barbara! We had a great time. Sorry we couldn't come earlier and stay later. Next year we'll plan better! 

Thank you again!


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi to  you all,  good to see old and new faces. 
Thanks  again to Ken and Barbara for their hospitality and to all for their food contributions.
I'd say a good time was had by all.


Cathy, glad to read that P.P. Beach was a hit! Happy kids make for an overall  happy day for mom


----------



## Pat H (Sep 15, 2007)

Maureen and I had a great time. The day turned out to be so nice after all. Thanks to Ken & Barbara for hosting another good time. It was so nice to see the old faces and meet the new ones for the first time.

Ken, I really liked the addition of the eggplant to the ziti.


----------



## Jennie (Sep 16, 2007)

The food was great   the conversations were great   the weather was great   meeting so many friendly knowledgeable fellow/sister timeshare owners was great  

Thank you so much Ken and Barb for organizing this wonderful get together.

We look forward to seeing you in Florida in February


----------



## JeffW (Sep 16, 2007)

The weather gods had to work a little harder this year, between some rain in the morning, and some cloud cover toward sunset, but it turned out to be pretty good during the afternoon.  Between the weather, the food, and of course the company, I think we all had a great time.  Definitely thanks to Ken and Barbara for organizing another great event.

Jeff

PS - Besides good weather on Sat, the timeshare fairy shined on me Sunday morning - a 2br unit at Shearwater on Kauai showed up on RCI, for exactly the dates I needed.  It was great timing, since I just finalized the mainline and interisland flights Sat night.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 17, 2007)

*WOW Jeff! I was sure you'd get it....*

but how nice that you got it right away - now you can relax knowing everything is set!   
ENJOY,
Irene


----------

